

Two Danish minors convicted and fined for "facerape" on Facebook - Erwin
http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/Andre_sprog/English/2013/02/20/132747.htm

======
Erwin
The interesting part here was the minors were charged with disturbing the
secrecy of corresponding: you are not allowed to intentionally open someone
else's physical mail, if personally addressed to that person. The prosecutor
claimed this also applied to another person's private Facebook messages.

